# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Vrasja e Triumf Riza, gjukata shfajëson Adelina Ismajlin

## Nessus

Para një ore ështe vrarë Triumf Riza (tash vone i martuar ) me Adelina Ismajlin,polic i SHPK-së pranë vendit të quajtur Santeja ne Prishtinë.Ky kohet e fundit ka qene ne  konflikt me  banden e Enver Sekiraqes (ish-dashnori i Adelines).Kete e konfirmoj Shpk-ja para gjysme ore.

----------


## 2043

nese eshte e vertete i shpreh ngushellimet e mija familjes se tij dhe dives Adelina.

----------


## Davius

Sa kam degjuar burri i Adelines ka qene polic, dhe ishte ky qe burgosi kryekriminelin me te madh kosovar Enver Sekiraca, ( nese nuk e gaboj emrin ). Ky ka nje klan te forte ne KS dhe policia as qe mund t'i bej gje, jo me nje polic i thjeshte sic ishte burri i Adelina Ismajlit.

----------


## Bl3ri

> Para një ore ështe vrarë Triumf Rrecaj (tash vone i martuar ) me Adelina Ismajlin,polic i SHPK-së pranë vendit të quajtur Santeja ne Prishtinë.Ky kohet e fundit ka qene ne  konflikt me  banden e Enver Sekiraqes (ish-dashnori i Adelines).Kete e konfirmoj Shpk-ja para gjysme ore.


Ndoshta eshte person tjeter sepse paske mbiemer te gabuar.
Pastaj Triumfi nuk ka qen polic i thjeshte por ka qen pjestar i njesise speciale te SHPK-se
+ asaj te ishte martuar Adelina atehere do ishte ngrit shum pluhur neper media e jo keshtu siç mendoni ju nje martese e thjeshte...

*Vdiq polici i plagosur në “Dardani”
30.08.2007 17:06 ET Prishtinë (KosovaLive)*

Zëdhënësi i Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës (SHPK), Veton Elshani, konfirmoi për KosovaLive se pjesëtari për intervenime të shpejta i SHPK-së, *Triumf Riza*, pas një plagosje të rëndë në lagjen “Dardania” të Prishtinës, ka vdekur në Qendrën Klinike Universitare të Kosovës (QKUK). 

_www.kosovalive.com_

----------


## Nessus

Po burri i Adelines ka qene pjestare  i njesise speciale,dhe shkaku i konflikit me E.Sekiraqen ka ka fillu me martesen  e tij me Adelinen (martese zyrtare).
Mjerisht viktimë e nje femre.

----------


## Bl3ri

> Po burri i Adelines ka qene pjestare  i njesise speciale,dhe shkaku i konflikit me E.Sekiraqen ka ka fillu me martesen  e tij me Adelinen (martese zyrtare).
> Mjerisht viktimë e nje femre.


Po tash a Rrecaj apo Riza se paske gabu mdoket ?

P.s. Dashnia qka nuk te detyron me bo,nese oshte vrra nuk dmth se shkaktare ka qen Adelina,ato dy munden me pas konflikte tjera para se Triumfi me kalu me Adelinen...

----------


## bebushja

ngjushellimet e mija  :i ngrysur:   familjes se tij

----------


## conman

Pyetja tani eshte:

Sa kohe do duroj adelina pa gjetur dashnor tjeter, nqs se ka gjet akoma  :djall sarkastik:  

o 2043 fshatar ngele lumadhi ti. E bere dive adelinen. Po ca dive o derman, ca dive???

----------


## 2043

> Pyetja tani eshte:
> 
> Sa kohe do duroj adelina pa gjetur dashnor tjeter, nqs se ka gjet akoma  
> 
> o 2043 fshatar ngele lumadhi ti. E bere dive adelinen. Po ca dive o derman, ca dive???


Perpara teje o lumadh eshte me shume se Dive.
Ti je si mize perpara Adelines o fshatar .
Adelinen mos e gjyko nga thashethemet , por nga aritjet qe ka ne art e ne modeling.
Dhe nuk i mohon dot sa ka aritur o fshatar thashethemexhi.
Tung.

----------


## no name

_Ngushllime familjes, dhe Adelines._

----------


## albprofiler

> Perpara teje o lumadh eshte me shume se Dive.
> Ti je si mize perpara Adelines o fshatar .
> Adelinen mos e gjyko nga thashethemet , por nga aritjet qe ka ne art e ne modeling.
> Dhe nuk i mohon dot sa ka aritur o fshatar thashethemexhi.
> Tung.


Po çfare dive eshte bre ajo .E pranoj i ka nja dy a tri kenge te mira por asgje ma shume.

Nuk quhet art vjedhja e muzikes dhe lakuriqsia.

Kam degjuar se adelina kur ka shku me ate enver sekuraqen ju qitke çaj krejt anetarve te familjes se tij ,adelina diva e madhe qet çaj se nuk ka guxoft te bej ndryshe nga sekiraqja .Art i mire nga frika me ju qit çaj njezet anetarve te familjes se sekiraqes.Ku me dite se sa drogen e kan marre ata bashke dhe kane enderruar per art

Budallaki e ktyre trulqave per me u vra per nje adeline te hamamit

----------


## Flori

Gjen burr tjeter adelina po mos u bani merak  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bl3ri

> Po çfare dive eshte bre ajo .E pranoj i ka nja dy a tri kenge te mira por asgje ma shume.
> 
> Nuk quhet art vjedhja e muzikes dhe lakuriqsia.
> 
> Kam degjuar se adelina kur ka shku me ate enver sekuraqen ju qitke çaj krejt anetarve te familjes se tij ,adelina diva e madhe qet çaj se nuk ka guxoft te bej ndryshe nga sekiraqja .Art i mire nga frika me ju qit çaj njezet anetarve te familjes se sekiraqes.Ku me dite se sa drogen e kan marre ata bashke dhe kane enderruar per art
> 
> Budallaki e ktyre trulqave per me u vra per nje adeline te hamamit


Ajo eshte dive se e njohin gjith ka nje kariere te madhe dhe nnje armate fansash kurse ti edhe disa te tjere qe nuk njihen fare tpakten per dicka te mire ????

Nese ajo ka qit çaj nuk dmth se ka bere dicka te keqe, edhe ajo eshte njeri si gjith ne.

logjik se cka flisni, tpakten mos u beni qesharak

----------


## pellumbi

Ngushellimet e mia te dyja familjeve.

----------


## Morning star

> Ky kohet e fundit ka qene ne konflikt me banden e Enver Sekiraqes (ish-dashnori i Adelines)


Po edhe?? Ky paska qene edhe kriminel perderisa u merrka me Banda!!

E kujt i plasi njeher se ka vdek! Mos tju vije keq hic, sma ndjen per kta njerz, dashnori i Adelines apo i Shakires.  Ka sa te dush qe vdesin, edhe dashnori i Bedrijes ndrroj jete sot, po su be lajm publik.

----------


## 2043

> Po edhe?? Ky paska qene edhe kriminel perderisa u merrka me Banda!!
> 
> E kujt i plasi njeher se ka vdek! Mos tju vije keq hic, sma ndjen per kta njerz, dashnori i Adelines apo i Shakires.  Ka sa te dush qe vdesin, edhe dashnori i Bedrijes ndrroj jete sot, po su be lajm publik.



Si nuk shkrujte nje here per se mbari o njeri?
Thote rrobi ngushellime per Adelinen e per Bedrien.
Me kete rast prano edhe ngushellimet e mija per Bedrien. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cimo

pffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## Kristiano

O skari,kshu stari me fal,vdiq nje polic ne krye te detyres,i cili ishte ne konflikt me nje bande.E paske keqkuptuar,dashnori eshte krimineli,ndersa burri eshte polici.
Persa i perket adelines.......... burra ka sa te dush.

----------


## Kristiano

...............

----------


## LuLiKraS

¨Po me vjen shum keq.

----------

